# Caramel Topping



## keencook55 (May 6, 2012)

Dear Members,

Asking for a recipe for caramel topping as used for French vanilla slice. It doesn't set hard, nor is it sloppy, stays in place when cut.
Thanks very much for any assistance.

Gus


----------

